# rain gutters



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

*LET IT RAIN ! (not today , soon )*

i have been in my home for 10 1/2 years now ,and early on had to choose between a house ,
and a well .
i had to chose to build the house , as it was beginning winter , and i had no place to live .
i hauled water first in milk bottles , and then 5 gallon plastic jugs .
i setup all the plumbing first ,
got water heater , shower , vanity , toilet , and sink .
everything was ready , but i had no water ,
my friends would laugh , i even had a clothes washer .
i bathed at the neighbors , and did laundry in town 30 miles away .

after some work i finally got a water tank , 1750 gallons , i had had a backhoe dig me a hole for a future tank to be in . but the one i bought was made for aboveground placement ,
something i didn't know at that time .
so i put it in the hole , and got a pump and hooked it to the waterline to the house .
hired a water truck to bring me water (1,600 gallons , $120 , about 3 months worth ,
today it costs $200) .
not bad for a single guy .
but the rain caved in the hole , and i had to buy new pumps , and every year i made a cover for the hole ,
but the rain and snow always won . i finally last year built a water shed , and bought a 3,000 gallon tank.
on cement with insulation and metal roof (yet to come ).
the old tank is still in the hole , waiting to be dug out ,
will hire some one to do this , as soon as i win the lottery (LOL) .
and moved under the porch ,where it will collect rain water , and be pumped to the bigger tank ,
this is my long awaited gutter system i designed to catch all the rain water , ( when it happens , it's like niagara falls) 
it is made to go under the overhang on the metal roof , and will be sealed and bolted on there .
and curl up and around over the edge to catch all the snow in winter .and direct it to the tank 
all the gutters i have ever used are garbage , they clog with leaves , (i don't have any deciduous ones) ,or the snow rides right over them and falls in back breaking clumps , not much good , just cute in mild rain . 
i used 6" x 20' schedule 40 pvc pipe , and made this jig to cut 1/4 of the pipes out to do the curl and attached it to the roof with arms from the rafter ends .
not finished , just beginning , i need 8 pipes altogether , i have 3 right now ,
the jig must last at least a year i figure , until i can buy more pipe .

now i could shower , wash clothes and dishes , and cook .

here how i did it jim ,by myself .
pipe on truck rack ,
backed to below porch








tied o rope to one end and lifted it and grabbed it and pulled it on to porch ,
these things are BIG and HEAVY ! slippery as sin too .
















.
now the fun part , making a jig to cut one quarter out of the circumference !
.
this is the idea , made from cardboard and some wire ,
the 'arm' will attach to the rafter ends with thru carriage bolts ,
and have a round seat for the pipe to sit in ,
the yellow hoop is the pipe mockup , this will go all around the house ,
and bring the water to a central down spout to the tank .








the 20 " long jig , slide in pipe , camp to back wall and post both ends ,
saw rides along top against edge guide , then on face against lower guide rail .
























and here we have it !


----------



## rob2 (Nov 27, 2007)

patron said:


> *LET IT RAIN ! (not today , soon )*
> 
> i have been in my home for 10 1/2 years now ,and early on had to choose between a house ,
> and a well .
> ...


Wow, an increadable amount of work.


----------



## savannah505 (Jul 31, 2008)

patron said:


> *LET IT RAIN ! (not today , soon )*
> 
> i have been in my home for 10 1/2 years now ,and early on had to choose between a house ,
> and a well .
> ...


That should work for you, good job.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *LET IT RAIN ! (not today , soon )*
> 
> i have been in my home for 10 1/2 years now ,and early on had to choose between a house ,
> and a well .
> ...


it has been free water wasted for years ,
now i have the capacity to go 6 months ,(the bigger tank) .
and when this gets online ,(soon i hope ) .
i should be able to keep my water as full as God makes it rain or snow .
maybe only the occasional truck in droughts .


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

patron said:


> *LET IT RAIN ! (not today , soon )*
> 
> i have been in my home for 10 1/2 years now ,and early on had to choose between a house ,
> and a well .
> ...


Wow.

Amazing ingenuity.

Will this provide ALL of your water needs, or will you still need to buy water for drinking and cooking.

I imagine you could filter from the cistern, and be okay…...

Classic David. That's a GOOD thing !!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *LET IT RAIN ! (not today , soon )*
> 
> i have been in my home for 10 1/2 years now ,and early on had to choose between a house ,
> and a well .
> ...


*neil* ,
i got a pressure , filter , and full insulated system now ,
the water i put some clorox in to kill any organics .

it may not last all year , but lot's of melting snow in winter ,
and summer downpours in summer will sure help .
when you live at this level , you learn to be stingy with the water ,
only city friends leave the taps running while they brush their teeth ?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

patron said:


> *LET IT RAIN ! (not today , soon )*
> 
> i have been in my home for 10 1/2 years now ,and early on had to choose between a house ,
> and a well .
> ...


Just what can't you do…
nothing is impossible with you on the job… well done..


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *LET IT RAIN ! (not today , soon )*
> 
> i have been in my home for 10 1/2 years now ,and early on had to choose between a house ,
> and a well .
> ...


*larry*
seems you do just about everything too !

have a great visit in NZ ,
and a safe on too .


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

patron said:


> *LET IT RAIN ! (not today , soon )*
> 
> i have been in my home for 10 1/2 years now ,and early on had to choose between a house ,
> and a well .
> ...


Darn smart idea David.
Why waste the water if you can save it?
That should really increase your capacity.
And, I second Larrys' comment.
I don't think there's much you can't do.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

patron said:


> *LET IT RAIN ! (not today , soon )*
> 
> i have been in my home for 10 1/2 years now ,and early on had to choose between a house ,
> and a well .
> ...


Hey David
I guess you didn't need an oxen after all to pull up the pipe.
Pretty slick jig there bud .Wish I was close Enough to help.
Maybe Larry can bring one of his amazing machines by I'm sure it would do the job.
How about your bud that you helped on the bath room remodel,
You d man I guess you will just put on the blue tights and red cape one more time,


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *LET IT RAIN ! (not today , soon )*
> 
> i have been in my home for 10 1/2 years now ,and early on had to choose between a house ,
> and a well .
> ...


*eric*
thats the plan , still some distance though .
*rob *
i got 12 3/4 acres , and not one single rock , not even a pebble ,
i did use my chainsaw , until all the pinon died, 
now i but firewood ,juniper to small and hard to mess with .
*jim*
he was pouring cement today for his shop ,
i will wash that cape , if i can get this together !lol .


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

patron said:


> *LET IT RAIN ! (not today , soon )*
> 
> i have been in my home for 10 1/2 years now ,and early on had to choose between a house ,
> and a well .
> ...


that is just cool david…i love seeing ingenuity at work…ive also thought of using some heavy pvc for a front gutter…just dont have a tank to store it in…and here in alabama…were usually blessed with some heavy duty rain….with that summer heat you get..if you could use it to heat that water…that would save on using a hot water heater…a copper coil could do the trick real good…just think david…you could shower twice in one week….lol…....good work mate…..grizzman


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

patron said:


> *LET IT RAIN ! (not today , soon )*
> 
> i have been in my home for 10 1/2 years now ,and early on had to choose between a house ,
> and a well .
> ...


Wow, that is quite a system !
Very ingenious.
Saving the planet one drop of rain at a time,
great work David : )

Lisa


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

patron said:


> *LET IT RAIN ! (not today , soon )*
> 
> i have been in my home for 10 1/2 years now ,and early on had to choose between a house ,
> and a well .
> ...


David a great design job. and very nice cutting jig.

I agree people don't seem to understand water usage. My wife will turn on the water and then walk to the refrig to pick up somethin.

I don't have water problems, I'm on a well so I take water out of the ground and put it back with a septic tank. So It doesn't disappear.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *LET IT RAIN ! (not today , soon )*
> 
> i have been in my home for 10 1/2 years now ,and early on had to choose between a house ,
> and a well .
> ...


*grizz*, 
you mean i can take showers in hot water in the middle of summer (IOO deg.) ?
i could take cold ones in the middle of winter too (-20 deg. ) ! 
pick up a hose around here , and you can cook kraut with it !
*lisa*, the water all comes from God as a gift to us ,this way i don't have to pay the middlemen for it , after they use it and recycle it !
*karson* it's a strange new world we live in . i used to drink water from any where as a kid , never got sick .
don't try that today !


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

patron said:


> *LET IT RAIN ! (not today , soon )*
> 
> i have been in my home for 10 1/2 years now ,and early on had to choose between a house ,
> and a well .
> ...


When I lived in NM, I helped a friend make a cistern. We covered a large (1-1+1/2 acre) graded hillside behind his house with concrete that emptied into a tank in the ground. He was able to collect enough water to make it till the next rainy season. He filtered it to strain out the bits of twig and beak and then had a purification system… ;0)


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

patron said:


> *LET IT RAIN ! (not today , soon )*
> 
> i have been in my home for 10 1/2 years now ,and early on had to choose between a house ,
> and a well .
> ...


That is some plumbing job, my friend! 
Good for you keeping those tanks full.

Use black pipe and you'll have steam to run your shop tools. 
I used to heat my swimming pool in California with 100' of black pipe on the roof and a small circulating pump.

I would save the copper coil for running the still. LOL


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *LET IT RAIN ! (not today , soon )*
> 
> i have been in my home for 10 1/2 years now ,and early on had to choose between a house ,
> and a well .
> ...


*jack*,
surprising that more don't collect ?
up in colorado it's against the law at certain times ,
and i hear the big shots in congress , want to tax *all* water ,
regardless of where it comes from ?
they will have an air tax probably too ,
say $10 a day to breath ?
*mary anne* done the coil thing before , tho not here ,
the weather is to variable , unless you are sitting around smoking dope . and have the time to get it as it happens .
the hot water , not the dope (LOL) .


----------



## Qmoney (Jul 1, 2009)

patron said:


> *LET IT RAIN ! (not today , soon )*
> 
> i have been in my home for 10 1/2 years now ,and early on had to choose between a house ,
> and a well .
> ...


Awesome job on that system.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *LET IT RAIN ! (not today , soon )*
> 
> i have been in my home for 10 1/2 years now ,and early on had to choose between a house ,
> and a well .
> ...


thanks monty ,
still a ways to go ,
but it is a beginning .


----------



## BarryW (Sep 15, 2007)

patron said:


> *LET IT RAIN ! (not today , soon )*
> 
> i have been in my home for 10 1/2 years now ,and early on had to choose between a house ,
> and a well .
> ...


David, gotta tell ya, I got more water than I know what to do with….horrible rains….cold spring…normally it runs 14 CFS through the backyard in the winter….today it's about 330 CFS…a raging river and has been for more than a month….we have our own well for two houses on this street….I'd love to bring you a hundred truckloads if I could.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

patron said:


> *LET IT RAIN ! (not today , soon )*
> 
> i have been in my home for 10 1/2 years now ,and early on had to choose between a house ,
> and a well .
> ...


WOW David…what a neat system. Like Jim, wish I lived closer so I could come help. I'd even bring my own water to wash up afterwards…


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

patron said:


> *LET IT RAIN ! (not today , soon )*
> 
> i have been in my home for 10 1/2 years now ,and early on had to choose between a house ,
> and a well .
> ...


Like the way you cut your pipe…we have a saw at work that will do the job

but is restricted to 10' lengths. It has a table behind it that you could probably

fit 15 - 6" dia pipes to, it'll cut those slits out in about 1 minute per pipe. It's

good to see people doing things the old fashioned way…A lot of hard work, but

it's worth it. Great Jig David, I love your work!!!


----------



## nmkidd (Sep 18, 2009)

patron said:


> *LET IT RAIN ! (not today , soon )*
> 
> i have been in my home for 10 1/2 years now ,and early on had to choose between a house ,
> and a well .
> ...


looks like both our dreams are becoming reality….......me with a new shop foundation….....you with your water collection system….......may God provide you with enough water to overflow your storage!!!!!!!!


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

patron said:


> *LET IT RAIN ! (not today , soon )*
> 
> i have been in my home for 10 1/2 years now ,and early on had to choose between a house ,
> and a well .
> ...


Ingenuity triumphs over adversity. Where theres a will theres a way and you certainly have the will, my friend. Good on you, David. Hope the rest of it goes well.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

patron said:


> *LET IT RAIN ! (not today , soon )*
> 
> i have been in my home for 10 1/2 years now ,and early on had to choose between a house ,
> and a well .
> ...


Heck David, you can get all the water you need from Norway. You just need is a very long pipe.

Great work and ingenuity on your catch system. I suppose you will be planting a garden soon with all that water. I wouldn't recommend it though, as the maintenance takes too much time away from the fun stuff.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

patron said:


> *LET IT RAIN ! (not today , soon )*
> 
> i have been in my home for 10 1/2 years now ,and early on had to choose between a house ,
> and a well .
> ...


Necessity is the mother of invention… and you are a powerful inventor!
Your system is ingenious… I'd like to see inside your mind! You must have a million ideas floating around there!
Ellen


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

patron said:


> *LET IT RAIN ! (not today , soon )*
> 
> i have been in my home for 10 1/2 years now ,and early on had to choose between a house ,
> and a well .
> ...


I feel for you my friend. Living like you do has it's rewards and toughness, Seems it's well worth it to you' Hope the day comes you don't have to work so hard. As our old friend used to say, Godspeed. mike- Ingenious!!!


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

patron said:


> *LET IT RAIN ! (not today , soon )*
> 
> i have been in my home for 10 1/2 years now ,and early on had to choose between a house ,
> and a well .
> ...


Ingenious system David. May God always keep your arms strong enough to hold and work all your ideas.

David


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

patron said:


> *LET IT RAIN ! (not today , soon )*
> 
> i have been in my home for 10 1/2 years now ,and early on had to choose between a house ,
> and a well .
> ...


*Wow David* waste not want not.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

patron said:


> *LET IT RAIN ! (not today , soon )*
> 
> i have been in my home for 10 1/2 years now ,and early on had to choose between a house ,
> and a well .
> ...


Wow, David does it again! Turns a pipe dream into reality. U Da Man!
Well thought out and executed.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

patron said:


> *LET IT RAIN ! (not today , soon )*
> 
> i have been in my home for 10 1/2 years now ,and early on had to choose between a house ,
> and a well .
> ...


I lived in El Paso, ( Ft Bliss) for a couple of years, and I remember once it did not rain from August to March,also no snow, a long time to go without rain, at least for me,( from Ill. ) so it is hard to imagine getting enough water to last that long. would it make your gutter stronger if you left in some webs, instead of cutting the full length of the pipe? I really like your jig for cutting the pipe, great idea.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *LET IT RAIN ! (not today , soon )*
> 
> i have been in my home for 10 1/2 years now ,and early on had to choose between a house ,
> and a well .
> ...


*smitty* ,i thought of the webs as i was cutting ,
i shall have bent brackets from the end off the rafter braces if needed ,
just keep working on it as it evolves .
*mario* ,the one thing i don't do in any job i have here , is dig holes for anyone , i dug ditches for 5 years ,
i tell them ," if you want a hole , thats between you and God " !


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

patron said:


> *LET IT RAIN ! (not today , soon )*
> 
> i have been in my home for 10 1/2 years now ,and early on had to choose between a house ,
> and a well .
> ...


"just keep working on it as it evolves" 
yeah, my best ideas always come after the fact


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

patron said:


> *LET IT RAIN ! (not today , soon )*
> 
> i have been in my home for 10 1/2 years now ,and early on had to choose between a house ,
> and a well .
> ...


Hej David
I don´t understand why you don´t bought them finished
or is it becourse you wont them closed so the sand and other things 
don´t settle in the gutters

there is a system out there that use uv-light to clean the water
I don´t know if you have seen it on the net

all you need now is to connect the water with some solarsystem
and you will be able to have hot water and heat in the house
you can even make solarcell system so you have free electicety

take care David

Dennis


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

patron said:


> *LET IT RAIN ! (not today , soon )*
> 
> i have been in my home for 10 1/2 years now ,and early on had to choose between a house ,
> and a well .
> ...


We just defeated a similar measure here in central CA. Such BS. Where I lived in NM I was 100' from the Rio Grand (the bosque over my back fence) and couldn't run a pipe even during the flood times! I had a well but to get water rights if you didn't already have them was impossible. In Modesto CA they have a sign over one of the roads coming in from Hwy 99 that says "Water, Wealth and Contentment"! Go figure… I have my well (182' down) and go to any meeting that threatens that well in any fashion. If LA wants water, let em desalinate, damn it. ;0)


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *LET IT RAIN ! (not today , soon )*
> 
> i have been in my home for 10 1/2 years now ,and early on had to choose between a house ,
> and a well .
> ...


when i get this done ,
i can sell a drinking bottle of water ,
maybe call it *'BLESSING'* , for $10 ,
i wont buy drinking water in a store ,

i don't care who's hose it came from !


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

patron said:


> *LET IT RAIN ! (not today , soon )*
> 
> i have been in my home for 10 1/2 years now ,and early on had to choose between a house ,
> and a well .
> ...


;0) I'm not gonna touch that one…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *LET IT RAIN ! (not today , soon )*
> 
> i have been in my home for 10 1/2 years now ,and early on had to choose between a house ,
> and a well .
> ...


*jack* ,
for all my bud's ,
it is *free* .
just like it is supposed to be !


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

patron said:


> *LET IT RAIN ! (not today , soon )*
> 
> i have been in my home for 10 1/2 years now ,and early on had to choose between a house ,
> and a well .
> ...


Nice system, When I put in concrete for my garage I ran in to an old storage vessel made from bricks. An abandoned cistern built in 1930. My well is only 26 foot deep and am fighting with spriings coming up in the yard every spring. I live at the bottom of a hill so all of my waste water has to be pumped up hill to a system to leach back into the ground.
Your appreciation for water is the same as My appreciation for sun shine.
Too many cloudy days, not enough for supporting a good solar system, not windy enough for a windmill.
Cost for a solar or wind generator is not attractive yet.
Sounds like you may have beat the water shortage. 
Nice blog as usual.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

patron said:


> *LET IT RAIN ! (not today , soon )*
> 
> i have been in my home for 10 1/2 years now ,and early on had to choose between a house ,
> and a well .
> ...


David, Is there anything you haven't done in your life. Very impressive work.

Do you make your own electricity too?

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *LET IT RAIN ! (not today , soon )*
> 
> i have been in my home for 10 1/2 years now ,and early on had to choose between a house ,
> and a well .
> ...


*john* ,
thanks , and yes it's always something , i haven't forgotten .

*kent* ,
what did you have in mind (LOL) ?
no way solar jose ,
i have about 10 220 machines ,
not going to happen with a battery .


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

patron said:


> *LET IT RAIN ! (not today , soon )*
> 
> i have been in my home for 10 1/2 years now ,and early on had to choose between a house ,
> and a well .
> ...


David,
We need to rename you the Green Man. This is so neat. Can't wait for the completed project pictures. 
God Bless, Rand


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *LET IT RAIN ! (not today , soon )*
> 
> i have been in my home for 10 1/2 years now ,and early on had to choose between a house ,
> and a well .
> ...


*rand*,
when i finished the 'shack 'i started with ,
i painted it green ,
to match the forrest i was in ,
then most of the trees died ,
now my house stands out ,
everything around it is brown !


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

patron said:


> *LET IT RAIN ! (not today , soon )*
> 
> i have been in my home for 10 1/2 years now ,and early on had to choose between a house ,
> and a well .
> ...


Very funny!


----------



## Schummie (Feb 3, 2008)

patron said:


> *LET IT RAIN ! (not today , soon )*
> 
> i have been in my home for 10 1/2 years now ,and early on had to choose between a house ,
> and a well .
> ...


Hello David,
are those pipes very expensive, because you buy only 3 when you need 8?
I wish I can come to help you.

Henrie.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *LET IT RAIN ! (not today , soon )*
> 
> i have been in my home for 10 1/2 years now ,and early on had to choose between a house ,
> and a well .
> ...


hi henrie ,
$100 apiece ,
then the wood for the brackets ,
and the bolts and screws and paint .

thank you for the offer ,
i wish you could come too ,my friend .


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

patron said:


> *LET IT RAIN ! (not today , soon )*
> 
> i have been in my home for 10 1/2 years now ,and early on had to choose between a house ,
> and a well .
> ...


David,
Gives me an idea, maybe I should paint my sand green with my brown house, then I could stand out too. lol


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

patron said:


> *LET IT RAIN ! (not today , soon )*
> 
> i have been in my home for 10 1/2 years now ,and early on had to choose between a house ,
> and a well .
> ...


David, Pennsylvania is the land of rain and forests. Come to Pittsburgh my friend. We will hook up a hose and you can drag it back to NM with you. I will turn it on for you when you get home. It is amazing to think of places having little or no water. I have a well but living here on the river- have a surplus of water. I am guilty of letting the hose run and the sink run when I am brushing my teeth. I like long showers and my big bathtub in my bedroom is a huge cast iron soaker. I fill it to the top.. every single day. LOL Filling it up empties my hot water tank, so I guess it holds a LOT of water! You plan for capturing the rain is VERY creative! But you're right- those pipes are heavy heavy heavy.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

*waiting for water *

some of you might remember my previous blog about my rain/snow gutters ,
i finally got some time to progress on them , 
as i have been working away from home for a while now ,
http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/16257
the first two pictures are from that post , about the cutting jig ,
and an actual 6" PVC x 20' pipes cut 1/4 out of ,
making a tube that wraps up and over my metal roof to catch rain,
and stop the snow from sliding off the roof , 
both of which have been just wasted water for me ,
as i have to buy water for the house ,








this is the jig and a pipe ready to cut on a track for the skillsaw to follow ,
top and side .








here is the cut tube , ready to be processed for the gutter .








here is the tube painted the house color with 'fusion' plastic paint ,
notice the white ends , taped off , then ready for some 'bitchathane" ,
PVC shower liner , that i will use to bond the ends together and paint too .
the fittings for this size pipe cost anywhere from $30 to $75 apiece ,
and are big and bulky , i don't have money for that , so i am inventing as i go .








here are brackets i fashioned from 2×10 pine , i had to plane and mill them as they cupped badly by the time i got to them , and i put a plywood strap glued and screwed behind the fascia , so they don't split from the weight of the pipe they are thru bolted to the porch rafters , every 4' and hold the tube very well .








here is the first one in place , the lower fascia edge will be back screwed to a window seal gasket thru the fascia,so as not to leak there . i can use my air ratchet and hex pro-panel screws by reaching in from the roof side to attach them , and plumbers galvanized strapping bolted to the top edge of the tube , and down the face of the brackets , so they don't split either . 
the idea is to have something higher than the roof , to stop snow from just sliding down and dropping off the roof . and to channel the water to a large water tank , where i can use it for house or garden needs ,
the down spouts , i will make from 3" PVC , hole sawed thru this one and glued to it and profiled inside .
as all these gutters will be 54 ft long , for a total of 172 ft , i wont have any pitch to them ,but water will find it's own level , so i think i am OK . if i put pitch on them , they would be to low at one end to do me any good .

WHY WASTE IT ?
IT'S FREE !

thank you for looking ,
play safe .


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

patron said:


> *waiting for water *
> 
> some of you might remember my previous blog about my rain/snow gutters ,
> i finally got some time to progress on them ,
> ...


Hey that looks like progress! 

I agree with you - it's free, why waste it?!

I will admit, your original post on this subject caused me to look long and hard at my water usage in ways I never had before. I've always been a city dweller of one sort or another… but any saving of water is good, right?

I also agree with you - water will find its way down, one way or another.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

patron said:


> *waiting for water *
> 
> some of you might remember my previous blog about my rain/snow gutters ,
> i finally got some time to progress on them ,
> ...


Looking good David nice color too. That's one heavy duty gutter.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *waiting for water *
> 
> some of you might remember my previous blog about my rain/snow gutters ,
> i finally got some time to progress on them ,
> ...


thanks lis ,
i have installed many metal and plastic gutters ,
and all they do is channel the rain to a corner and down ,
when they get clogged ,
or snow is sliding over them ,
they usually just get ripped off the roof ,
worth less to me .
and they cost quite bit too .


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *waiting for water *
> 
> some of you might remember my previous blog about my rain/snow gutters ,
> i finally got some time to progress on them ,
> ...


thanks *jim* ,
i don't want to have to pay ,
some strutting moron ,
to come and fix my hose someday ,
i might be in a wheelchair , 
screaming at him ,
while he messes everything up ,
and takes all my money !


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

patron said:


> *waiting for water *
> 
> some of you might remember my previous blog about my rain/snow gutters ,
> i finally got some time to progress on them ,
> ...


Genius at work.. Water is getting dearer here.. will have to hook up my tank to the main house for use…Busy doing other things first..


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

patron said:


> *waiting for water *
> 
> some of you might remember my previous blog about my rain/snow gutters ,
> i finally got some time to progress on them ,
> ...


I must say that is a great idea, the brackets are just perfect.


----------



## BarryW (Sep 15, 2007)

patron said:


> *waiting for water *
> 
> some of you might remember my previous blog about my rain/snow gutters ,
> i finally got some time to progress on them ,
> ...


Necessity is the mother of invention….great ideas…you're thinking way too much…but that's not all bad…in fact, not bad at all….it's great.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

patron said:


> *waiting for water *
> 
> some of you might remember my previous blog about my rain/snow gutters ,
> i finally got some time to progress on them ,
> ...


your progress with the gutters looks gooood man
thank´s for sharing David

Dennis


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

patron said:


> *waiting for water *
> 
> some of you might remember my previous blog about my rain/snow gutters ,
> i finally got some time to progress on them ,
> ...


I like self sufficiency David, and your mounting idea and installation look very good to me. I expect there will be fountains, flowers and a huge green lawn around your house in the near future which you will be able to enjoy looking at from your pool area.


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

patron said:


> *waiting for water *
> 
> some of you might remember my previous blog about my rain/snow gutters ,
> i finally got some time to progress on them ,
> ...


David,
Next thing will be your filtration for producing a drinking water…. We have an LJ member Bill Davis who had mentor a way to filter water from a fishpond… Visit his web Read this to believe… You can use his filter…. thanks.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

patron said:


> *waiting for water *
> 
> some of you might remember my previous blog about my rain/snow gutters ,
> i finally got some time to progress on them ,
> ...


Wonderful job David. Looks like a lot of hard work. Has to be worth it though. Quite an engineering feat. Looks good too.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

patron said:


> *waiting for water *
> 
> some of you might remember my previous blog about my rain/snow gutters ,
> i finally got some time to progress on them ,
> ...


Nice work David. Shows your creativity knows no bounds!
Ellen


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

patron said:


> *waiting for water *
> 
> some of you might remember my previous blog about my rain/snow gutters ,
> i finally got some time to progress on them ,
> ...


You've been busy !
This project is looking great,
Can't wait for the finish and RAIN !!

Lisa


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *waiting for water *
> 
> some of you might remember my previous blog about my rain/snow gutters ,
> i finally got some time to progress on them ,
> ...


good morning all .

my neighbor came by ,
and offered to get the water tank ,
out of the hole it's in ,
with me this week !

things are looking up !


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

patron said:


> *waiting for water *
> 
> some of you might remember my previous blog about my rain/snow gutters ,
> i finally got some time to progress on them ,
> ...


Nice project.
But man, do you have an eye for design. There are many ways of accomplishing the routing of water, but you have put a very artistic spin on it. Good for you.

Steve


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

patron said:


> *waiting for water *
> 
> some of you might remember my previous blog about my rain/snow gutters ,
> i finally got some time to progress on them ,
> ...


This is a pretty innovative idea, David. You will also end up with a sturdier set of gutters by using pvc. If you need to get up on the roof there will be no need to worry about leaning a ladder against these gutters.


----------



## nmkidd (Sep 18, 2009)

patron said:


> *waiting for water *
> 
> some of you might remember my previous blog about my rain/snow gutters ,
> i finally got some time to progress on them ,
> ...


looking good David…......and just in time
monsoons about to start…..dont know about your place….
but we had a real frog strangler here the other day….....
could have filled your tank if I had a long enough hose!!!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

patron said:


> *waiting for water *
> 
> some of you might remember my previous blog about my rain/snow gutters ,
> i finally got some time to progress on them ,
> ...


David A great design and implementation. I can see that trying to buy fittings for that setup would be a big expense and then you end up cutting them all to pieces anyway.

Pray for rain.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *waiting for water *
> 
> some of you might remember my previous blog about my rain/snow gutters ,
> i finally got some time to progress on them ,
> ...


*mario* ,
i've been thinking about a pool ,
started with a shovel ,
went to a backhoe ,
then cinder blocks and concrete ,
im up to wooden beams and fiberglass now .

probably just stand out in the rain till then though ,
here's those brackets , to be thru bolted to the rafter ends .
















thanks *karson*,
good prayer for us all !


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

patron said:


> *waiting for water *
> 
> some of you might remember my previous blog about my rain/snow gutters ,
> i finally got some time to progress on them ,
> ...


Very resourceful and smart David.
That is going to save you a ton of dough on water costs!
And that color is nice too!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *waiting for water *
> 
> some of you might remember my previous blog about my rain/snow gutters ,
> i finally got some time to progress on them ,
> ...


thanks *eric*,
when i moved here , there were so many trees ,
i couldn't hardly see the mountains ,
or any neighbors .
then the drought ,
and all the trees but the junipers died ,
i painted the house 'forest green' then .

now it looks like a green house ,
in the middle of a brown dessert (LOL) !


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

patron said:


> *waiting for water *
> 
> some of you might remember my previous blog about my rain/snow gutters ,
> i finally got some time to progress on them ,
> ...


Hi David, all your hard work is going to pay dividends. I love the rain it waters the garden and fills the pool.

You are very resourceful David, thanks for sharing.

Did I hear you are building a pool too?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *waiting for water *
> 
> some of you might remember my previous blog about my rain/snow gutters ,
> i finally got some time to progress on them ,
> ...


*cher* ,
the deck is 9' (almost 3 m off the ground ) ,

i am working on a way to do just that .

thinking of building it up to deck height ,
and surrounding it with more deck .
and some privacy walls ,
and a cover for winter .

i made one once in california ,
for a big pool , with 4×4's and 4×8 sheets of plexiglas ,
i think it was 25'x50' ,
never got wet !

it kept that pool warm for swimming in the winter !


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

patron said:


> *waiting for water *
> 
> some of you might remember my previous blog about my rain/snow gutters ,
> i finally got some time to progress on them ,
> ...


Now theres a proper engineering job. Should stand up to anything. Classy brackets too.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *waiting for water *
> 
> some of you might remember my previous blog about my rain/snow gutters ,
> i finally got some time to progress on them ,
> ...


*martyn* ,

it's amazing what you can do ,
when you don't get much allowance anymore (LOL) !


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

patron said:


> *waiting for water *
> 
> some of you might remember my previous blog about my rain/snow gutters ,
> i finally got some time to progress on them ,
> ...


I dread the day. I'll have to really start thinking then.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *waiting for water *
> 
> some of you might remember my previous blog about my rain/snow gutters ,
> i finally got some time to progress on them ,
> ...


*martyn* ,

think of all the patterns we can do with padding ,
for the walls (LOL) !


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

patron said:


> *waiting for water *
> 
> some of you might remember my previous blog about my rain/snow gutters ,
> i finally got some time to progress on them ,
> ...


Well David, a few weeks ago I wondered if you were crazy, but now that I can See what your purpose and execution is, I'm very impressed. When Armageddon comes, you'll be the only one with a self-contained system, dependent on No One! Congratulations, that looks like a well-thought-out job and I admire you hugely. And am relieved you are not crazy.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

patron said:


> *waiting for water *
> 
> some of you might remember my previous blog about my rain/snow gutters ,
> i finally got some time to progress on them ,
> ...


LOL, David


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *waiting for water *
> 
> some of you might remember my previous blog about my rain/snow gutters ,
> i finally got some time to progress on them ,
> ...


thanks *barbs *,

of all the places i've been ,
a nut house isn't one of them ,
except to get some friends out (LOL) !


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

patron said:


> *waiting for water *
> 
> some of you might remember my previous blog about my rain/snow gutters ,
> i finally got some time to progress on them ,
> ...


Hunter green, I like it. At first I was woundering how bad will you wreck your house-pvc-uuugghhh!!!!

But now that I see it up, it is quite impressive. The hangers are really nice form fitting works, that compliment

the house. Not to mention how ridgid the construction looks. Rambler cost with Lamburgini results.


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

patron said:


> *waiting for water *
> 
> some of you might remember my previous blog about my rain/snow gutters ,
> i finally got some time to progress on them ,
> ...


Got your mind in the gutter again?
LOL

Looks great. Your touch of design is fantastic.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

patron said:


> *waiting for water *
> 
> some of you might remember my previous blog about my rain/snow gutters ,
> i finally got some time to progress on them ,
> ...


What kind of water tank are you planning to use?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *waiting for water *
> 
> some of you might remember my previous blog about my rain/snow gutters ,
> i finally got some time to progress on them ,
> ...


*bob* ,
cool !
*john *,
always , looks like you have had yours there at times too ,
what with the size of your family (LOL) !
*hokie *,
i have a 1,750 gallon abs tank already , 
just need to bring it over and downspout to it .


----------



## janice (Jan 8, 2009)

patron said:


> *waiting for water *
> 
> some of you might remember my previous blog about my rain/snow gutters ,
> i finally got some time to progress on them ,
> ...


Wow, this is very impressive.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *waiting for water *
> 
> some of you might remember my previous blog about my rain/snow gutters ,
> i finally got some time to progress on them ,
> ...


*hi janice* ,

it.s not a dock (LOL) !

but it is about water .

good to hear from you ,
is summer giving you time to do something around the cabin ?


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

patron said:


> *waiting for water *
> 
> some of you might remember my previous blog about my rain/snow gutters ,
> i finally got some time to progress on them ,
> ...


David, you are living what is in my mind. I consider myself a resourceful and non-wasting individual. This is an awesome project and I wish you luck in completing it. I'll be looking for the next segment!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *waiting for water *
> 
> some of you might remember my previous blog about my rain/snow gutters ,
> i finally got some time to progress on them ,
> ...


*hi coz* ,

you and me both ,
i hope to have a couple of weeks to work on it more soon ,
at least the back porch running ,
and the tank getting water .


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

patron said:


> *waiting for water *
> 
> some of you might remember my previous blog about my rain/snow gutters ,
> i finally got some time to progress on them ,
> ...


Hi David,
I just read this, and you made me laugh so much, that tears were running.
I imagine you so fine sitting there as a old man in a wheelchair, screaming at some poor guy trying to do his best!
David you are crazy, and I love it! You are a unique person in every way, and I thank God, that people like you exist.
Ohhh, and yes it's a clever and safe way to cut the pvc, and you will have a wonderful place to grow ald and grumpy there. ;-)
Thank you,
Mads


----------



## JamieBort (May 9, 2011)

patron said:


> *waiting for water *
> 
> some of you might remember my previous blog about my rain/snow gutters ,
> i finally got some time to progress on them ,
> ...


Hi David,

I just signed up to this site so that I could communicate with with. I am in the process of doing something similar thanks largely to what you've shared so far.

Have you run into any issues since you last posted? Would you please bring us up to speed with your progress? I'd love to see more pictures. And thank you for sharing what you have!

Jamie


----------



## DarkWolf (Feb 26, 2008)

patron said:


> *waiting for water *
> 
> some of you might remember my previous blog about my rain/snow gutters ,
> i finally got some time to progress on them ,
> ...


So how has this held up to the weather?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

*I'M ALL TANKED UP !*

when last we talked ,
i was going to see about getting my water tank out of the ground ,
so i would have a place to collect water from my new rain gutters ,
here's how that has been going . just realize please , i am doing this all alone ,
just me and God ,(and buddy my new dog and boss ,lol) .
.
here is the water tank in the hole that was collapsing 
(from rain no less ) ,the tank is 8'diamiter x 8' high . 








.
here i pulled it over to try and free it ,
after digging around half of it first ,
(the half with no dirt blocking it , where the pump had been hooked up ) .








.
and it MOVED !








.
so now i was ready to come up with some way to get it up and out of the ground ,
using old form boards and construction weathered 2×4's and 2×6's ,
i rigged a triangle anchored at the base with steaks , and bolted the parts together .
and propped a 2×6 up and ran my rope and chain over everything ,
to the hitch on my 4W SUV .
























.
that was not happening , the lone 2×6 kept going sideways ,
so i rigged another triangle to run the rope over ,
that took another hour , it was getting dark by now ,
so i went for it .
THE 3/4"NYLON ROPE BROKE !
so i went inside and thought about it for 5 more days .
i did get a new wide tow strap for my next attempt .
i worked on the gutters some more , and started cleaning the house ,
thinking about this problem .
i did get some PM's from interested buddies on LJ's ,
my favorite was the one about using water to 'float' the tank out of the hole .
so i waited while it rained , but not enough to lift the tank (LOL) !
well today , my fellow LJ buddy margy , (who had helped me put this tank in the whole 10 years ago ) .
came by out of the blue , so we went and started digging the bank into a ramp slope ,
them my neighbor Te , (the one that had offered to help before) wandered up and grabbed a shovel too .
not wanting to make them feel bad ,i let them do the digging ,while buddy and i thought !
i rocked it more forward , and filled in the bottom on the back where it had come loose ,
for about three feet off the ground , and put 2×4's and wafferwood (from the one of many old roofs) ,
and some 2×6 corner forms , for the tank to slide on . ( for the pictures , 
the tank has been temporarily removed ,LOL ) .








and pulled it up and OUT !
this is TE and MARGY posing with the tank upside down , the way it rolled as it came out .








.
so we rolled it about 200' and left it where it will be used ,
as soon as i clean it well with the hose and clorox .
















.
thank you all for the interest , without you all and your kind comments ,
i would probably just lay around and watch TV (LOL) !
and thanks to Margy and Te for the help in this .
buddy is resting now , tomorrow he want's to finish the gutters .


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

patron said:


> *I'M ALL TANKED UP !*
> 
> when last we talked ,
> i was going to see about getting my water tank out of the ground ,
> ...


Love the pooch!!
Everyone needs a friend!
Ellen


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

patron said:


> *I'M ALL TANKED UP !*
> 
> when last we talked ,
> i was going to see about getting my water tank out of the ground ,
> ...


waaaow great work there David
glad to see you got the help out of no where … 
no not out of no where it came becourse you always help others
so a little of it came back just at the right time
but the rig with the A-buk should have worked what happen ?
anyway good to see the progress on your little project called housebuilding…...LOL
thank´s for sharing it David

Dennis


----------



## donjoe (Feb 6, 2010)

patron said:


> *I'M ALL TANKED UP !*
> 
> when last we talked ,
> i was going to see about getting my water tank out of the ground ,
> ...


Whew! That was one large task. Glad you finally got it out of the ground.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

patron said:


> *I'M ALL TANKED UP !*
> 
> when last we talked ,
> i was going to see about getting my water tank out of the ground ,
> ...


Congratulations, David!! That's been bugging you for a while…
And all it took was helpful friends and an old pup with some brains!!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *I'M ALL TANKED UP !*
> 
> when last we talked ,
> i was going to see about getting my water tank out of the ground ,
> ...


yupper !

i'm glad that's over .
and the help was heaven sent !
buddy is so cool ,
he wakes me at 5 am by licking my arm ,
and drags my clothes around until i get dressed ,
then while i'm working ,
he keeps a closed eye on me .
he's a hard boss to please !

gee *mike* , buddy is only one year old !
if we keep this up , i may have to join the union ,
so i can get some rest !


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

patron said:


> *I'M ALL TANKED UP !*
> 
> when last we talked ,
> i was going to see about getting my water tank out of the ground ,
> ...


bravo david..if nothing else i could have helped you think on this…but glad i wasnt there to mess with your mind…so its out…that is wonderful…now what do you do with the hole…if you insert some more pvc tubbing..you could have a cheap hot tub…bubbles and all…....eat plenty of beans and you get a cheap hot tub…lol…...glad you had some help….grizz


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

patron said:


> *I'M ALL TANKED UP !*
> 
> when last we talked ,
> i was going to see about getting my water tank out of the ground ,
> ...


What a job!! God must have gotten tired and brought you some helpers.  I bet you guys ate good that night!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *I'M ALL TANKED UP !*
> 
> when last we talked ,
> i was going to see about getting my water tank out of the ground ,
> ...


thanks *grizz* ,
thinking always appreciated ,
however far !
hi *david* ,
this just happened ,
dinner latter !


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

patron said:


> *I'M ALL TANKED UP !*
> 
> when last we talked ,
> i was going to see about getting my water tank out of the ground ,
> ...


Engineering by David ,cool work man that's the way to fly. Buddy is one great looking pooch. I wish I had room for a dog. I'm so glad you have that handled. I think you should hold up on the rain for a little while.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *I'M ALL TANKED UP !*
> 
> when last we talked ,
> i was going to see about getting my water tank out of the ground ,
> ...


hi *jim *,

buddy is 106lbs. ,
and he thinks he is a lap dog ,
he climbs in my lap when i am here on LJ's ,
i guess he likes the projects (LOL) !


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

patron said:


> *I'M ALL TANKED UP !*
> 
> when last we talked ,
> i was going to see about getting my water tank out of the ground ,
> ...


David,
You are really blessed to have such great friends and a dog like Buddy. I can imagine no greater riches.

Lew


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *I'M ALL TANKED UP !*
> 
> when last we talked ,
> i was going to see about getting my water tank out of the ground ,
> ...


thanks *lew* ,

my life has been rough in the past ,
but with Gods help i feel real blessed ,
and with all the encouragement i get here ,
i work at being all i can ,
life can be hard ,
or it can be good ,
if we let it .


----------



## charlie48 (Sep 21, 2009)

patron said:


> *I'M ALL TANKED UP !*
> 
> when last we talked ,
> i was going to see about getting my water tank out of the ground ,
> ...


David, what a job !! You had great help from great friends,and Buddy looks he's taken over the ramrod job in stride, and at 106 lbs if he wants to do gutters ,then gutters it is.
Nice job ,nice buddy.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

patron said:


> *I'M ALL TANKED UP !*
> 
> when last we talked ,
> i was going to see about getting my water tank out of the ground ,
> ...


So what other fun things do you guys do when not working wood? I can see where the saying came from "Where there is a well there is a way" David you sure know how to show a guy a good time if they come to visit!

God Bless
tom


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

patron said:


> *I'M ALL TANKED UP !*
> 
> when last we talked ,
> i was going to see about getting my water tank out of the ground ,
> ...


Feels good doesn't it? Way to go.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

patron said:


> *I'M ALL TANKED UP !*
> 
> when last we talked ,
> i was going to see about getting my water tank out of the ground ,
> ...


Made me tired just reading and looking at the pictures. BTW, is that an old IH in pic #5?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *I'M ALL TANKED UP !*
> 
> when last we talked ,
> i was going to see about getting my water tank out of the ground ,
> ...


*gary* ,

1948 FORD F-1 , 1/2 ton , three speed floor trany ,

needs points !


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

patron said:


> *I'M ALL TANKED UP !*
> 
> when last we talked ,
> i was going to see about getting my water tank out of the ground ,
> ...


David: Glad you were finally able to get it out of the ground. Good luck on getting it repositioned to it's new site.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *I'M ALL TANKED UP !*
> 
> when last we talked ,
> i was going to see about getting my water tank out of the ground ,
> ...


thanks *karson* ,

getting inside it to clean it well ,
will be a problem ,
i don't know if i can fit my shoulders thru the opening .


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

patron said:


> *I'M ALL TANKED UP !*
> 
> when last we talked ,
> i was going to see about getting my water tank out of the ground ,
> ...


Gee David, that was hectic. Thankfully you have good friends like Te and Margy. Not forgetting your four legged friend, he looks so sweet.

Thanks for posting David.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *I'M ALL TANKED UP !*
> 
> when last we talked ,
> i was going to see about getting my water tank out of the ground ,
> ...


hi* cher* , 
buddy is a real sweety 
he sticks to me like glue (LOL) !
friends are good 
like all of you too .

now to catch the rain !


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *I'M ALL TANKED UP !*
> 
> when last we talked ,
> i was going to see about getting my water tank out of the ground ,
> ...


*mario* ,
with your help ,
i could have just watched ,
as you 'plucked' the tank out single handed .
a dance will be good , 
just let me finish the gutters first ,
how is your foot by the way ?
you sure dancing is ok ?
*rob* , 
buddy is definitely fun , he knows the meaning of a proper diet ,
he is always making sure i'm eating right (LOL) !


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

patron said:


> *I'M ALL TANKED UP !*
> 
> when last we talked ,
> i was going to see about getting my water tank out of the ground ,
> ...


David, those are real friends you have there but then you're the kind of guy that deserves them. Congratulations on getting the tank up, things are really coming together. Just tell the rain to hold off until you're finished. That Buddy is a hard task master by the sounds of it.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

patron said:


> *I'M ALL TANKED UP !*
> 
> when last we talked ,
> i was going to see about getting my water tank out of the ground ,
> ...


Good job on getting the tank out David. Your friends were nice to show up and help in a time of need. I'll bet your new boss Buddy eats more than you do. Maybe you can wrap him in towels and send him into the tank for the clean-up job, lol. Just spray him with water and leave him to it. Glad to see you have a good live-in companion with you. I hope you get everything hooked up in time to take full advantage of whatever rain comes your way.


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

patron said:


> *I'M ALL TANKED UP !*
> 
> when last we talked ,
> i was going to see about getting my water tank out of the ground ,
> ...


Well that looked like a good days work! Your lucky to have friends like Margy & Te, who'll do

all the digging for you. That tank is huge, I bet the heat didn't make the job any easier.

You can tell that Buddy was the sight supervisor, wearing his fur coat to the job site….


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *I'M ALL TANKED UP !*
> 
> when last we talked ,
> i was going to see about getting my water tank out of the ground ,
> ...


the actual digging wasn't that much ,
( i had done most of that earlier on ,
in my first attempt ) .
just knocking down the bank some to slope it ,
and get some dirt under the tank edge when it was lifted on one side ,
so it would be higher up when tilted the other way ,
like stepping stones that got higher with each rock back and forth .
then the wood slide for the final pull .
and buddy laid in the shade , directing !


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

patron said:


> *I'M ALL TANKED UP !*
> 
> when last we talked ,
> i was going to see about getting my water tank out of the ground ,
> ...


Thanks goodness it's out.
Now you can get your mind back to the gutter.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *I'M ALL TANKED UP !*
> 
> when last we talked ,
> i was going to see about getting my water tank out of the ground ,
> ...


where it belongs !

thanks *john *,
( i still remember , pretty soon ) ,

i hope to do the next blog 
latter today !


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

patron said:


> *I'M ALL TANKED UP !*
> 
> when last we talked ,
> i was going to see about getting my water tank out of the ground ,
> ...


David, That looks like way too much work for me.

I like the way you come up with such practical solutions to your challenges.
Again, you are an inspiration.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *I'M ALL TANKED UP !*
> 
> when last we talked ,
> i was going to see about getting my water tank out of the ground ,
> ...


hi , *kent* ,
you are right as rain my friend ,
this is way work .

and hopefully later today or tomorrow .
it will be done (on the back porch anyway) .

then i can start saving for my TWC .
when will you be having a 90% off sale (LOL) ?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

*rained out !*

this is just double edged for me ,
i am working as hard as i can to catch the rain ,
and i am getting rained out every evening ,
when i could be getting more done .
today i had an important video call ,
then when it cooled off enough to work outside ,
and i was just ready to work on the gutters some more ,
the rains came again , this time for longer ,
and stronger than in recent days past .
we left off where i had gotten the tank out of the hole it was in ,

http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/16857

and moved to it's new home , ready for cleaning and placement .
.
here's buddy (the boss) , with the tank in it's new home .
i left it stick out enough from under the porch for the access cover ,
to be used in case of some need to get in it someday .
















.
here you can see the 'coffee urn' type clear hose i added to it ,
so i can see how full it is at a glance .
and the overflow tube i put in it ,
so the water will not just overflow the tank and undermine the ground under it .
it will have piping to carry any overflow away to a nearby ditch ,
and on the bottom the outlet for transfering the water to the larger tank ,
that has the filters and presure tank and pump to the house .








.
this is a beautiful rainbow from after the rain yesterday ,








.
now we see the placement from the roof of the gutters .
i had to reach down inside with my air wrench and socket to attach it to the fascia .
and that was a tight fit , my hands are scared from it .
but we got it done .








.
here is today's rain out , the water you see is from between the links of pipe ,
where they are not yet sealed , i wanted to get them solid first ,
then i will close them with shower liner PVC (bitchathane , to you plumbers ) .
this is just 15 minutes worth so far .









buddy of course wakes me early and drags my clothes around till i get dressed ,
and watches me get to work , then goes to sleep , typical boss !

it has stopped raining now , and i have time yet to get back to work now ,
see you for the finale .
thanks for looking ,
have a safe and happy day !


----------



## schloemoe (May 10, 2010)

patron said:


> *rained out !*
> 
> this is just double edged for me ,
> i am working as hard as i can to catch the rain ,
> ...


I have seen the rain down in you're area it don't sprinkle it pours. I hope you can stay dry long enough to get done…..................Schloemoe


----------



## donjoe (Feb 6, 2010)

patron said:


> *rained out !*
> 
> this is just double edged for me ,
> i am working as hard as i can to catch the rain ,
> ...


Good luck David. Seems like the weather is plotting against you.


----------



## Antony (Jul 1, 2010)

patron said:


> *rained out !*
> 
> this is just double edged for me ,
> i am working as hard as i can to catch the rain ,
> ...


I'm glad to see you have given Buddy such a wonderful home! Keep up the good work. You'll be catchin' every last drop soon.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

patron said:


> *rained out !*
> 
> this is just double edged for me ,
> i am working as hard as i can to catch the rain ,
> ...


Let it stop let it stop let it stop, for now untill your ready to collect it. Good luck getting it together before the next down poor. Tell Buddy to cut you some slack LOL


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

patron said:


> *rained out !*
> 
> this is just double edged for me ,
> i am working as hard as i can to catch the rain ,
> ...


David,
I'm sure that rainbow has a pot of gold at the end… 
You deserve it!
Ellen


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

patron said:


> *rained out !*
> 
> this is just double edged for me ,
> i am working as hard as i can to catch the rain ,
> ...


I am sure you will get your project done. If you need some more rain, I wish I could send you some. I have never seen so much rain so far this year. We got another 4" again last night and more on the way. Enjoy your blogs! You have a nice day.

God bless
tom


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

patron said:


> *rained out !*
> 
> this is just double edged for me ,
> i am working as hard as i can to catch the rain ,
> ...


David; A nice looking job. Too bad you are loosing all of that water to your lawn?


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

patron said:


> *rained out !*
> 
> this is just double edged for me ,
> i am working as hard as i can to catch the rain ,
> ...


A beautiful sight.
But so much lost through the spaces.
Once there sealed this will be some collector,
you might need a bigger tank !!
Everybody needs a Buddy, looks like a great dog.

Lisa


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *rained out !*
> 
> this is just double edged for me ,
> i am working as hard as i can to catch the rain ,
> ...


thank you all .
i'm out working now ,
the rain stopped for now ,
still 2 hours till dark !

*karson* ,
you mean this lawn ? (sagebrush) ,
notice the 'lakes' forming from 20 minutes of rain,
gone in 10 ! sucked into the ground .









*lisa *,
buddy is very loyal ,
and with a 2×4 he will be a better boss (LOL) !


----------



## Wolffarmer (Jul 14, 2009)

patron said:


> *rained out !*
> 
> this is just double edged for me ,
> i am working as hard as i can to catch the rain ,
> ...


I love the smell of rain in the dessert. You have a wonderful place there.

Randy


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

patron said:


> *rained out !*
> 
> this is just double edged for me ,
> i am working as hard as i can to catch the rain ,
> ...


All the rain in the sage brush reminds me of the movie Shane, nice and muddy. You have some beautiful

mountains it the back ground. Buddy is a cute little guy, and he has a great yard to play in too!!!!


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

patron said:


> *rained out !*
> 
> this is just double edged for me ,
> i am working as hard as i can to catch the rain ,
> ...


David I am looking forward to the end of this project. I am sure it isnt easy doing this all by yourself.

Thanks for sharing David.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

patron said:


> *rained out !*
> 
> this is just double edged for me ,
> i am working as hard as i can to catch the rain ,
> ...


Get'er done. 
You guys get all the fun up north, we get all the humidity and not much rain yet.
But with rain comes weeds and more weeds, and those mosquitoes. 
Now that I think about it you can have the rain.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

patron said:


> *rained out !*
> 
> this is just double edged for me ,
> i am working as hard as i can to catch the rain ,
> ...


Hang in there David. I know you will get it done. Just kidding around, from the picture. When it rains it pours!!
Hang in there..


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

patron said:


> *rained out !*
> 
> this is just double edged for me ,
> i am working as hard as i can to catch the rain ,
> ...


Hi David. Good progress. I sure envy you that garden. if I had one like that I get in more shop time. Oh, and do you think Bitchathane is available in Norway?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *rained out !*
> 
> this is just double edged for me ,
> i am working as hard as i can to catch the rain ,
> ...


mike ,
it is a roll of PVC
made for shower liners ,
under the tiles with cement over ,
it catches any water that seeps thru the tiles and cement ,
and use a drain that has a double lip ,
to run the water back into the drain line .

about norway ,
you are my only contact there ,
the resident expert (LOL) !


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

patron said:


> *rained out !*
> 
> this is just double edged for me ,
> i am working as hard as i can to catch the rain ,
> ...


My sympathies, David… I know how tough it is 
to have a boss barking orders at you all day!!
Especially when all they do is stand around
posing for Animal Crackers!!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *rained out !*
> 
> this is just double edged for me ,
> i am working as hard as i can to catch the rain ,
> ...


mike ,
i was working on the gutters ,
buddy was asleep 50 feet away ,
suddenly he jumped up and ran towards me ,
as fast as he could go ,
he jumped of the deck ,
10ft high , and landed 12 ft out ,
almost collapsed ,but just kept on going as fast as he could .
until he got to his girlfriend 500ft away ,
walking calmly along smelling the sagebrush ,
not a sound from her ,
and he has just been fixed !
love sure is grand .


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

patron said:


> *rained out !*
> 
> this is just double edged for me ,
> i am working as hard as i can to catch the rain ,
> ...


Great progress.
Don't let Buddy get you down.

Girls make you do crazy things.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *rained out !*
> 
> this is just double edged for me ,
> i am working as hard as i can to catch the rain ,
> ...


thanks *john* ,

tell me about it .

i have spent my whole life ,
looking for that special someone .

seems i just have myself now ,
to be happy with .

so back to work…................


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

patron said:


> *rained out !*
> 
> this is just double edged for me ,
> i am working as hard as i can to catch the rain ,
> ...


not to let you down David but it sure looks good to see the rain in your airier too
I like what you have done with the tank and where you have desided to place it, clever

I did told you , that you will have lot of fun with the new boss around, they always
bark at you and when the curls is in the neighborhood they forget every thing ells 

have a great day

Dennis


----------



## GlenGuarino (Feb 23, 2010)

patron said:


> *rained out !*
> 
> this is just double edged for me ,
> i am working as hard as i can to catch the rain ,
> ...


Hi David,

It looks like you are doing a great job and making such good progress. The scenery is beautiful. We are progressing on our living room. I just saw Glen he is covered in a cloud of dust from taking the tile & some of the brick off the fireplace.

Thank you sharing.

All the best,
Marie


----------

